# Failing scope?



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

For years I've been having trouble with my pro hunter fx and keeping it sighted. I have a nikon prostaff on there and it seems like its impossible to zero. Ill get it on target, then try to group em and wham they're 8 to 10 inches off. Ive even gotten it sighted thought things were good and then went out for a final target practice to find it way off. 
I've basically concluded it's the scope itself as my mounting system seems to be tight. Luckily i have access to a backup. However, I'll be in the market for a decent cheap 3x9 or fixed 4 power soon. Any recommendations?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never had as much trouble with scopes as scopes on muzzleloaders. Recoil just beats the ever living crap out of them.

The single best "never move from zero in decades" scope I ever owned was a Simmons 1x shotgun scope. Absolutely rock solid and dependable. I still have it. TC years later bought it from Simmons and produced it under their own name. Who knows if they changed anything in the design or materials. IDK how the longevity is with the TC, my son has one and used it for a season or two before the new magnifiying rules went into effect. That Simmons still sits proudly on my desk waiting for the day we return to 1x restrictions (lol).

Me and my son went to Nikon Buckmaster scopes for a couple seasons. Mine started getting flakey after 250 shots so now I have a Vortex DiamondBack on it. My sons Buckmaster is still doing ok... his is 3x9 where mine was 4x12, maybe some differences in the internals, IDK.

90'ish shots on the Diamondback, but its still working well... so atm I would recommend it, I'll let you know in 8 more years how it holds up 



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a cheap $250 Athlon 3-9 on my T/C Pro Hunter and it has never given me any issues at all. I have the same scope on a .45 Cal. CVA Pro and that is my go to rifle when chasing deer. Cant beat the "Gold Metal" warranty either.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

DallanC said:


> I've never had as much trouble with scopes as scopes on muzzleloaders. Recoil just beats the ever living crap out of them.
> 
> The single best "never move from zero in decades" scope I ever owned was a Simmons 1x shotgun scope. Absolutely rock solid and dependable. I still have it. TC years later bought it from Simmons and produced it under their own name. Who knows if they changed anything in the design or materials. IDK how the longevity is with the TC, my son has one and used it for a season or two before the new magnifiying rules went into effect. That Simmons still sits proudly on my desk waiting for the day we return to 1x restrictions (lol).
> 
> ...


While its a bummer its happened to you too. It makes me feel slightly better that this isn't an isolated incident. I was leaning toward a diamondback, kind of wish they made a fixed 4. I'll probably avoid nikon now, though I used to swear by them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Leupold VX Freedom 3-9x40 on my Utah muzzle loader and while they are not cheap they are not expensive either.

I learned a long time ago to buy quality the first time, it only hurts for a little while and it is soon forgotten 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Critter said:


> I have a Leupold VX Freedom 3-9x40 on my Utah muzzle loader and while they are not cheap they are not expensive either.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to buy quality the first time, it only hurts for a little while and it is soon forgotten
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I definitely agree. I mean the prostaff I bought wasn't the cheapest thing on the market. I believe it was around 200 bucks when I bought it, which I understand is relatively cheap in the optics world. But still I had good success with the same model on my 06. So I figured I'd just put the same one on the muzzy when they switched rules.

How do you like the leupold? I was curious how well the bdc works?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got it last year and didn't really have time to play around with it.

Plus the buck that I shot in Utah was only 70 yards away so I just placed the crosshairs onto him and pulled the trigger.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Critter said:


> I have a Leupold VX Freedom 3-9x40 on my Utah muzzle loader and while they are not cheap they are not expensive either.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to buy quality the first time, it only hurts for a little while and it is soon forgotten
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Did you get the muzzleloader version?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes it is 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I have a cheap $250 Athlon 3-9 on my T/C Pro Hunter and it has never given me any issues at all. I have the same scope on a .45 Cal. CVA Pro and that is my go to rifle when chasing deer. Cant beat the "Gold Metal" warranty either.


Do you use the one piece base for the scope? If so, Does it seem to have a small gap above the barrel? Mines super tight but the base doesn't snug right up to the gun besides where the screws hold it in.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv got the leupold VX freedom as well. ( muzzleloader specific)

I love it so far. I researched muzzy scopes for a while and settled on that one. I only used it for 1 season though ( last year) so I have no testimony as to the longevity but it’s made by a quality company


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I’m looking to pick one up. I really like the vx freedom muzzy. I’m glad to hear you guys like them and have had a good experience with them.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Way back in the day when 1X was max I took a Leupold 1x4, I do not recall the objective off hand, set it at 1 and put PlastiDip around the power ring with the 1 clearly visible.
I took it up to the SL DWR office and they determined it was ‘fixed’ at 1 power and I was good to go.
I had a cheap 1x scope prior to that but I couldn’t stand how it cheapened my Encore.
I agree, buy once cry once.
It has been rock solid since day one.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you use the one piece base for the scope? If so, Does it seem to have a small gap above the barrel? Mines super tight but the base doesn't snug right up to the gun besides where the screws hold it in.

Yes, I use the one piece base's and it fits very flush. When I mount everything up (on any rifle) I clean everything with Alcohol and use Loctite on the screws. I torque set the base to 35 inch pounds and the scope rings to 25 inch pounds. 


Make sure you have the rifle level before mounting the optics! I use a vice with a "soft jaw" face so it doesn't scratch the stock. Then proceed to mounting the scope using a scope level. I'll mount an external scope level to the body of the scope as well. You'd be surprised how much you can "cant" a rifle/bow when shooting on a sidehill. That could cause a missed shot or worse....a misplaced shot resulting in wounding and not killing the animal. 




https://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/203473-failing-scope.html#


----------

